# plane off the cost of ft pickens??



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

some one told me there was a sunkin plane between the pier and the jetties....can anybody confirm this???


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes it is there. Or used to be before the hurricanes of 2004-2005. I dove it a few times back in the late 80's. Was a fun dive if the current wasn't running too bad.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

devinsdad where is it? I would like to check it out


----------

